# [Gothic 3] drachen in der höhle unterhalb Kap duns



## link1n (16. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] drachen in der höhle unterhalb Kap duns*

hey,

mal ne frage? unterhalb von Kap dun gibts ne höhle. (wenn mann am strand entlangläuft - ganz am ende) konnt mann in die höhle....

jedenfalls sind in der höhle unteranderem auch Drachen. Nur wie besiege ich die? Diese fiecher lassen sich einfach nicht TÖTEN. Sobald die KO gehen respawnen die sofort an der gleichen stelle mit voller health? ist das jez ein bug, oda gibts einen anderen weg? plz, help...

Massenweise bugs ( ich sag nur: Banditen rennen gegen die Wand und Sterben und ich bekomm erfahrung? ) in G3 gefunden, aber der hier regt mich echt auf :>


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: drachen in der höhle unterhalb Kap duns*



			
				link1n am 16.10.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> hey,
> 
> mal ne frage? unterhalb von Kap dun gibts ne höhle. (wenn mann am strand entlangläuft - ganz am ende) konnt mann in die höhle....
> 
> ...



ich konnte die Drachen killen, ist also bei Dir ein bug


----------



## link1n (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: drachen in der höhle unterhalb Kap duns*



			
				Dexter am 16.10.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> link1n am 16.10.2006 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aha, alles klar...bins schon gewohnt :>


----------



## Asgard1 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: drachen in der höhle unterhalb Kap duns*



			
				Dexter am 16.10.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> link1n am 16.10.2006 10:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon mal mit Bogen probiert dann bleiben allen Gegner tot! Hat prima geklappt!


----------



## Dexter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: drachen in der höhle unterhalb Kap duns*

da die Drachen ohnehin feindlich gesinnt sind, sollte es auch mit Magie bzw. einer Nahkampfwaffe kein Problem sein


----------



## link1n (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: drachen in der höhle unterhalb Kap duns*



			
				Asgard1 am 16.10.2006 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dexter am 16.10.2006 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, ich konnte dies viecher auch nur mit pfeil und bogen töten....und die ham trozdem wieder gerespawnt :>


----------

